# F***ing Door Dings!



## zerosum (Mar 19, 2005)

I just came in from work and noticed TWO door dings in the side of my ride. Since I got it last year I have done everything I could to avoid this and that has meant a lot of long walks from the far sides of parking lots and not driving it to places without acceptable parking.

I had a POS that I used to parked everywhere and in five years hardly got a scratch in it. Now two in a week!

The best I can figure is some a-hole that I work with isn't paying attention when they get out of their car.

Has anyone tried to remove their door dings?


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

that really sux zerosum. Ive hit many a pebble at high speeds and needless to say I have a blemish or two on the front of my car, at first I was pissed that I f'd up my brand new car that I can only afford by not eating the last few days of every month. Then when I tried to do the touch up and it turned out looking like butt I became even angrier. With time transpiring I now see them as personalizations.

Welcome to the club! :cool


----------



## theamcguy (Jan 14, 2005)

If the paint is not broken, look for a Dent Wizard in your area http://www.dentwizard.com/locationsusen These guys do paintless dent repair and do some amazing work. If none is close by go to a dealership and ask who they use to do paintless dent repair.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

zerosum said:


> I just came in from work and noticed TWO door dings in the side of my ride. Since I got it last year I have done everything I could to avoid this and that has meant a lot of long walks from the far sides of parking lots and not driving it to places without acceptable parking.
> 
> I had a POS that I used to parked everywhere and in five years hardly got a scratch in it. Now two in a week!
> 
> ...


Where I work there is a lot of gypsies, tramps, and thieves and they have a total disregard for peoples personal possessions. I have had chrome valve stem covers swiped off my 4 Runner. I've had a** holes brush their lunch buckets up against my vehicles, and had the old key job done. Others have had tailgates rammed, stereos stolen, tail lights kicked in, doors slammed into theirs, I could go on and on. My employer couldn't care less . I park behind the plant where it's dusty and sometimes muddy. I'd rather clean mud off my car than go thru that nightmare up front. Now there is a wayward lawn mower moron who one day blew grass all over the ass end of my goat. I found a small nick in the hood too. Went into personnel and raised hell. He's been told. I found the best remedy for my headache is not to take it to work. It's a shame you buy a nice car and for circumstances out of your control you are better off not driving it. Ever been driving along and some a**hole drives past you and flicks their damn cigarette butt out the window and it lands in yours? It hasn't happened to me, but I'm sure it's happened to someone else.  Oh by the way without having a dent puller, I haven't tried to pull dents out. Don't know why I rambled on, guess I felt like typing.


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

I always park in the last spot and double park, or if this is not possible I try to park in between 2 nicer cars eg. a Lexus and a Vette.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

theamcguy said:


> If the paint is not broken, look for a Dent Wizard in your area http://www.dentwizard.com/locationsusen These guys do paintless dent repair and do some amazing work. If none is close by go to a dealership and ask who they use to do paintless dent repair.


Read my mind, amcguy. You can also try Dentpro at http://www.dentpro.com. Instead of just looking in the phone book, check out a really high-end car dealer or detail shop, the kind that deals with Ferarris and Bentleys, and find out who they'd recommend -- as the quality of service is dependent on the talent of the individual involved.

A few years ago, a lawn chair fell out of a pickup truck on the freeway ahead of me. Everybody slowed down -- and just as I was about to get by it unscathed, some jerk in an Isuzu Rodeo pops it into the side of my car. Fortunately, I looked around and found a primo Dentpro guy who fixed everything good as new.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Read my mind, amcguy. You can also try Dentpro at http://www.dentpro.com. Instead of just looking in the phone book, check out a really high-end car dealer or detail shop, the kind that deals with Ferarris and Bentleys, and find out who they'd recommend -- as the quality of service is dependent on the talent of the individual involved.
> 
> A few years ago, a lawn chair fell out of a pickup truck on the freeway ahead of me. Everybody slowed down -- and just as I was about to get by it unscathed, some jerk in an Isuzu Rodeo pops it into the side of my car. Fortunately, I looked around and found a primo Dentpro guy who fixed everything good as new.


 :agree 
I found out who does the local Benz work because I saw him in a parking lot next to the dealer working on a row of MBs with little dents. He and I talked, and a couple days later he took 22 dents out of a Mark VIII I had just bought. When he was done I could only find one of the dents and that's because it was on a crease in the metal. He charged me $300, which was about 1/4 of what the lowest estimate was.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

Has anyone installed after market door moldings to avoid door dings?


----------



## zerosum (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I always thought these dent remover shops were gimmicks, but I will check around and see if I can find a dealership that works with one.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Zerosum, where are you located? If you're near a Crown dealership I can probably get you a deal on having those dents removed. :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Heh, we are all the same. I have avoided the door dings from other car doors so far, but only due to "the long walk". It still amazes me how stupid some people are. You can park at the edge of the earth, literally where NO other cars are parked and God damn it all if there isnt some other car right next to me when I come out. It never ceases to amaze me. I do have some nics on the plastic front clip from the standard road debris. I went to the Pontiac dealer and ordered my little bottle of CGM to dab on the black marks.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

This morning I went to a store. I parked WAY OUT. I mean way out away from everyone. The last row of parking spaces where no one was parked within 40 - 50 yards of me. As I walked towards the store I saw green fliers attached to most of the cars in the lot. I got closer and I saw him. A foreigner going around placing these fliers on the windshields. I told him see that silver car parked way out there... he nodded yes. I told him DO NOT GO near that car. If I see you are lurking around it I will come find you and pull your tongue out of your mouth got it? He looked puzzled and smiled. I don't know if he understood me or not. I came out and no fliers on the goat. Guess he did understand. I seen him leaning on peoples vehicles putting these fliers on. Guess he doesn't care that zippers on jackets cause scratches on paint jobs. At least this time I was spared.


----------



## theamcguy (Jan 14, 2005)

zerosum said:


> Thanks for the input. I always thought these dent remover shops were gimmicks, but I will check around and see if I can find a dealership that works with one.


They are not gimmicks they really work. A friend of mine bought a low mileage Taurus SHO a few years a go in a rare hard to match color. He was out one day soon after he bought it and got caught in a freak hailstorm, golfball size. Needless to say the car looked like a golfball when it was done 60+ dents on the hood, roof, trunk lid and down the sides. He was sick. When to a dent wizard guy and he got them all out. Car is consistant car show winner. You can not tell it was ever damaged if he did not tell you.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

On my way back from picking up my car I had to stop for the night in NC because of tornado warnings. The hotel clerk gives me a room on the bottom floor with parking right in front of the room. THERE WAS NOBODY PARKED THERE. I take a shwoer and come out and the was a riced out focus parked next to me,,in the middle of an entire EMPTY parking lot.. At least he had it slid way over so there was no way he could hit the car. A little later I hear all this noise outside and come out to find two couples and their rugrats had parked a new caddy INCHES from my car and were trying to squeeze their big ass butts out between the cars in an ENTIRELY EMPTY PARKING LOT. I came out and literally just sat in front of them and stared right at them the whole time. When they were done I got in the car and backed up and moved it over and parked angled across three spots just to get the point across,, Some people just SHOULD NOT be allowed to breed..


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> On my way back from picking up my car I had to stop for the night in NC because of tornado warnings. The hotel clerk gives me a room on the bottom floor with parking right in front of the room. THERE WAS NOBODY PARKED THERE. I take a shwoer and come out and the was a riced out focus parked next to me,,in the middle of an entire EMPTY parking lot.. At least he had it slid way over so there was no way he could hit the car. A little later I hear all this noise outside and come out to find two couples and their rugrats had parked a new caddy INCHES from my car and were trying to squeeze their big ass butts out between the cars in an ENTIRELY EMPTY PARKING LOT. I came out and literally just sat in front of them and stared right at them the whole time. When they were done I got in the car and backed up and moved it over and parked angled across three spots just to get the point across,, Some people just SHOULD NOT be allowed to breed..


That's happned to me many times. It's a shame you have to get ugly with people sometimes even before they do damage to your property or they don't get the message. Total disrespect for someone else is what it is. Had you not gone out there when you did you'd have big fat ass indents in your door and side panels. Thing is when you park way out, some a**hole will walk out of their way just to damage your car, or shove a shopping cart to see if they can hit it. Damn M.F.ers.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm sitting in the corner of a gigantic shopping mall parking lot -- overlooking the whole thing. At least 20 acres in size. Huge. It's something like 1130 at night -- so there's nobody around.

As I'm sitting there yakking on the phone and looking out the windshield, a car enters from the far left hand side of the lot. At the same time, somebody else enters from the far right. They're both cutting across the lot diagonally -- and bang into each other. 

Couldn't believe it then. Can't believe it now. Craziest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> I'm sitting in the corner of a gigantic shopping mall parking lot -- overlooking the whole thing. At least 20 acres in size. Huge. It's something like 1130 at night -- so there's nobody around.
> 
> As I'm sitting there yakking on the phone and looking out the windshield, a car enters from the far left hand side of the lot. At the same time, somebody else enters from the far right. They're both cutting across the lot diagonally -- and bang into each other.
> 
> Couldn't believe it then. Can't believe it now. Craziest thing I've ever seen.


 :rofl: 
People are so pathetic.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> I'm sitting in the corner of a gigantic shopping mall parking lot -- overlooking the whole thing. At least 20 acres in size. Huge. It's something like 1130 at night -- so there's nobody around.
> 
> As I'm sitting there yakking on the phone and looking out the windshield, a car enters from the far left hand side of the lot. At the same time, somebody else enters from the far right. They're both cutting across the lot diagonally -- and bang into each other.
> 
> Couldn't believe it then. Can't believe it now. Craziest thing I've ever seen.


unbefu**inleavable. maybe they were Jousting. Both Losers.


----------



## Jondster (Dec 28, 2004)

I had body side moldings put on my '04. Since it's black, and I had them placed just above the beltline crease that runs the length of the car, they're hardly noticable. Unfortunately the contour of the car also leaves them somewhat ineffective as most doors on other vehicles will hit just above the BSM. A rear door on a 4 dr sedan which is shaped to run around the rear wheelwell - well, usually there's NO defense against them.(and that is the door the little, mindless yard-ape morons usually exit from)


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:rofl:


GTO judge said:


> This morning I went to a store. I parked WAY OUT. I mean way out away from everyone. The last row of parking spaces where no one was parked within 40 - 50 yards of me. As I walked towards the store I saw green fliers attached to most of the cars in the lot. I got closer and I saw him. A foreigner going around placing these fliers on the windshields. I told him see that silver car parked way out there... he nodded yes. I told him DO NOT GO near that car. If I see you are lurking around it I will come find you and pull your tongue out of your mouth got it? He looked puzzled and smiled. I don't know if he understood me or not. I came out and no fliers on the goat. Guess he did understand. I seen him leaning on peoples vehicles putting these fliers on. Guess he doesn't care that zippers on jackets cause scratches on paint jobs. At least this time I was spared.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> I'm sitting in the corner of a gigantic shopping mall parking lot -- overlooking the whole thing. At least 20 acres in size. Huge. It's something like 1130 at night -- so there's nobody around.
> 
> As I'm sitting there yakking on the phone and looking out the windshield, a car enters from the far left hand side of the lot. At the same time, somebody else enters from the far right. They're both cutting across the lot diagonally -- and bang into each other.
> 
> Couldn't believe it then. Can't believe it now. Craziest thing I've ever seen.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: .... I saw a kid in a Ford Ranger cruising across a parking lot and ran smack into a light poll and then the poll hit the ground..... it was hilarious (after I found out the kid was okay..), he literally pissed himself! :lol: :lol:


----------

